# What do I do?



## Tigermom (Nov 6, 2017)

S


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why did you delete your post?

Are you willing to divorce your husband over seeing your sister?

How long is this road trip she's on. It sounds like her being on this road trip with her ex, right after coming out of alcohol rehab is an unstable thing for her to do. 

I can understand your husband's desire to not have his child around her until she proves that she's stable and no longer has an alcohol problem.


----------

